# Realtek usb to ethernet card not working



## anon101 (Jun 18, 2019)

I get on bootup:
`ure0 on uhub 2`
`ure0: <Realtek USB 10/100/1000 LAN, class 0/0. rev 3.00/30.00. addr 8> on usbus0`
`miibus1: <MII bus> on ure0`
`rgephy1: <RTL8251/8153 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY0 on miibus1`
`rgephy1: none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 1000baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto`

My `ifconfig` output is the  following:








						ifconfig output - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




My `uname -a Output`:
FreeBSD MyPC 12.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p4 GENERIC  amd64

Btw I wasn't sure whether I should put this here or in peripheral hardware and it's been a couple off days with no luck there (although to be fare I took a while to reply), so I'm posting here too.
Sorry if I've posted in the wrong place


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 18, 2019)

That's bad practice starting a second thread on exactly the same topic, please don't do that!

Usually, nobody knows the answer to your question. Simple as that.
I see the problem in your thread title. I think people hardly use those usb/ethernet things and thus know little about them.

But, looking at your ifconfig, you havn't configured your network interfaces at all. So the adapter itself doesn't seem to be the "problem".
Configure your interfaces.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2019)

Don't open multiple threads with the same issue. I'm going to close this one, merging it or leaving this one open will only lead to confusion.


----------

